# دائرة عداد ديجيتال عد تنازلى



## hatata2000 (14 ديسمبر 2006)

مطلوب دائره عداد ديجيتال عد تنازلى فصل اتوماتيك


فكرة الدائره هى/

ضبط العداد على عدد معين مثلا 1000 يقوم بالعد تنازلى وعند نهايه العد يقوم بالفصل 


مطلوب دائره لهذا الغرض من المتخصصين وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اخى ابحث فى موقع
http:\\www.alldatasheet.com
عن القطعة رقم 
CD4029
واقرا الداتا شيت بتاعها ستجد هذه الدائرة ان شاء الله وهى عداد تصاعدى / تنازلى


----------



## Ahmed_eng (16 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ان شاء الله سهلة و يوجد أكثر من طريقة لتنفيذ هذة الدائرة 
ممكن بالميكروكنتروللر مثلاا 16f84
مع تحيات كيمو المحارب


----------



## sahilms (8 فبراير 2010)

ساعدوني يا اخوان اريد دائرة تحكم في مواقف سيارات عداد تصاعدي تنازلي
تكفووووووووووووووووون


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 فبراير 2010)

اخى
كان أفضل أن تضع مشاركتك كموضوع جديد حتى يشارك الجميع لأن الآن لا يراه الا من شارك سابق فى هذا الموضوع

انت لم تذكر خواص العداد الذى تريده و ايضا الرد السابق ينطبق على ما تريد


----------



## ادور (12 فبراير 2010)

مكشوررررررررررررر كتير


----------



## مصطفى الصنفاوى (22 أبريل 2010)

لو سمحتم مطلوب منى عمل مشروع (up_down counter) باستخدام ال logic gates وال synchronous flip_flops بالله عليكم ضرورى جدددددددددددددددا علشان ده عليه اعمال السنه كلها بتاعه الماده دى وانا مش عارف ازاى اعمل المشروع ده ولا لاقى داتاعنه تساعدنى


----------



## محمد سعيد عبد العز (30 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا محتاج المساعدة في تصمييم دائراة عداد رقمي عد تنازلي بإستخدام شاشة عرض seven segment

احتاج الدئرة ضروري في اسرع وقت مع كل الشكر والتقدير لكل من يساهم في تحديث التقنيات الهندسية الحديثة والقائمين على انجاح ملتقى المهندسون العرب


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 يونيو 2010)

الحل فى المشاركة رقم 2


----------

